# Loud ballast



## J-man21 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just bought a 400 watt HPS light kit that came with a S51 ballast.  It makes a kinda loud buzzing noise when its on.  Is this a normal soud or is there something wrong with the ballast?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 4, 2008)

i mean ya, mine have always made that buzzing noise.
 Unless its super loud...its normal.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey there J-man,
  Check this out, maybe it will offer some kinda help for ya,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9538

good luck dude
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2008)

it's referred to as transformer hum. perfectly normal


----------



## J-man21 (Feb 4, 2008)

cool, thnx for the info


----------

